# june sales



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Did anyone post June sales on the cruzes


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sorry - I've been remiss. 468 in June. 511 in May.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

How do the vw jetta TDI numbers compare?


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Picked up ours on 12 June.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

VW Junes sales figures here: VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA REPORTS JUNE 2014 SALES : Volkswagen US Media Newsroom


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

I think starting in july the sales will go up. The ctd hasnt been available to all regions and people been waiting for delivery of theres. Should start getting on the lots everywhere soon

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Does give jetta TDI numbers. Just mixes Passat and jetta together


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Here you go. The BMW's are doing quite well. 

June 2014 Dashboard - HybridCars.com


----------

